# Coachella drug binge = dr/dp



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

please excuse my horrendous writing skills

April 15= day 1 of Coachella 2011. On that night I consume half a roll for the first time, had a marvelous night. The next day I took a tab of acid around 1pm. Before this, I had taken the drug 5 times previously, always having a spectacular time, and this day wasn't any different. Later that night I took another tab as well as a full roll and big dip of pure MDMA. That night was an extraordinary experience, no bad vibes, woke up the next morning feeling a little tense, but I was myself. This would all change the next day...

While I wouldn't call my self a "Psychedelic Warrior", I have consumed a decent amount of psychadelic drugs for a 19 year old. Out of my 10 or so experiences, i have only had one semi-bad trip (before that last day of coachella) which occurred on some shrooms. I shook it off and never experienced any after effects. On sunday april 17, last day of coachella, I did something pretty stupid; took a tab of acid I acquired at the festival the day after tripping my face off. I had never tripped 2 days in a row and I didnt think anything bad would occur from it. This would turn out to be the worst decision of my life so far.

Took the tab around 2pm and started feeling it around 3pm. Started off normal, trippy thoughts and mild euphoria, but around 5 the dose fully kicked and I was given the strongest trip of my existence. Full out visuals that I can't even describe, and I felt what i like to call "nirvana", which was the shedding of my earthly skin and acceptance of all things. Everything was going great, but then the trip turned on me for no reason. I went into panic mode, a "bad trip". I cant really explain what i was feeling, but if you have ever had a bad trip on really really really strong acid before then i guess you would understand what i mean. After about 12 hours i was finally able to fall asleep, hoping to god that i would be myself in the morning. But i wasn't.

I returned home and all week I was feeling strange. I shook it off and only thought of it as slight after effects from taking all those drugs, and expected it to eventually subside. Then about a week after the trip, the depersonalization completely consumed me. I experienced all the symptoms, feelings of disconnection, unreality, etc. It destroyed me. Had the first panic attack of my life, and it sucked big time. For a while i thought i was developing schizophrenia and would have to be sent away to a mental house. Eventually the anxiety subsided once i learned about depersonalization. Its now been about a month since the trip and i still don't feel right, although its not nearly as bad as 2 weeks ago.

The reason i posted this is that i would like to hear from anyone who gone through similar experiences and what they have done about it. I would like to do anything i can before having to go to my parents and telling them what i have done. I don't want to hear anyone criticizing me for doing the drugs because trust me, i know how stupid of a decision it was, and now i am just trying to cope with my mistakes.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Hey idk how long ago you posted this but I got mine from trippin acid and I've pretty much come over all the bad parts of it.....I'm just slightly DP'd and have a little anxiety left. But basically the biggest help for me was to exercise.....cardio particularly. It just really grounds you and helps you feel your body.....I would really suggest just getting out and running whenever you can. It seems like being outside helps me a lot too.....Lately I've been running at the park for an hour or so and thats done tons for my improvement. I would also suggest getting your hands on some fish oil tablets, those really help with brain function.....don't expect a quick fix from those though you need to be on em a few weeks to really start noticing the effects. There are some other supplements I take but Idk specifically what problems you have so Idk if they would be beneficial for you or not.....if you need any more advice just hit me up.


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the response,

Its now been almost 5 months since I acquired the dp and it is still there, if not worse than before. 
This condition has caused me to spiral into a depression and is pretty much destroying my life. 
I no longer attend school or exercise and I eat mass amounts of fast food, all of which i suppose will only make the dp worse.
One day soon i really hope i can stop being a lazy ass and get up, eat right, exercise, and finally make a strong effort to make the dp vanish
I really do not want to have to see a psychiatrist or take medication, but it seems inevitable given how i feel lately.

This shit sucks big ass balls, but im sure most of you all realize that.


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

Damn I cannot believe its been almost a year since I posted this. What a ride this has been. The dp still persists. I went down the med route with little success, and now I'm in the middle of lexapro withdrawal. Alas, I have tried to move on. I go to school and have been working out everyday for the past three months. I think I could live a somewhat normal life still, despite the dp, however, I hope that one day I will finally be over this nonsense..


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

dbeck said:


> Damn I cannot believe its been almost a year since I posted this. What a ride this has been. The dp still persists. I went down the med route with little success, and now I'm in the middle of lexapro withdrawal. Alas, I have tried to move on. I go to school and have been working out everyday for the past three months. I think I could live a somewhat normal life still, despite the dp, however, I hope that one day I will finally be over this nonsense..


I wanted to thank you so much for replying.

There are so many stale messages and topics on the internet about DP/DR and some are from 2003 and I wish I could find out how to message these people and be like "Well?! Did you make it out?!" but it's almost impossible. This might be the first time the person came back a year later and gave an update.

For me, this feeling went away after a week and then came back a few months later and has been with me for a few months, like you said, consuming me to the point where I get very depressed and start questioning life. Not in a suicidal way, because that won't give me the "answers" i'm looking for. I just wish I'd stop looking for those "answers" and be normal again, you know?

Thanks so much for the update, again. I also got started w/ drugs, but weed for me. Here's hoping we'll both be alright.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

DUDE SAME STORY. shook off a bad shroom trip and then hit lsd a few months after. 2.5 years dp but its pretty much gone.


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

the99percent said:


> DUDE SAME STORY. shook off a bad shroom trip and then hit lsd a few months after. 2.5 years dp but its pretty much gone.


Thats great to hear that you got rid of it. Do you have any tips as to how you got over it?


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Same, ridin on almost a year from shroom-induced DPDR...it's gettin better though, im feelin pretty happy even though i still feel pretty lobotomized...dont dwell on it man, exercise, drink plenty of water, eat veggies, read books, try to be productive and do things out of your comfort zone that help put DP on the back seat...it's been workin great for me, i feel alot better, my tinnitus has pretty much left me, all my hppd symptoms have decreased, the dpdr doesnt make the world look as trippy anymore, music actually sounds a little more like music nowadays, a little less like noise...my emotions are also comin back...feelin good bro...youll get out of it...dont do drugs or drink, give yourself time to heal, youll get past it...thats the most important part...you gotta be sure that youll get over it...fuck medicine, take the occasional b-complex and thats it, if you have trouble sleepin, some valerian...drugs wont get you out of this man, especially SSRIs

glad youre goin to school and workin out man..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so glad I've never messed with drugs.

The worst decision wasn't that last bad trip, it was the very first one, or at the least deciding to repeat the first one.


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Nah, i dont blame the drugs...or myself for that matter...it's just somethin that happens to some


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

I posted a very detailed description of how I obtained dp on this blog. I recommend reading that plus all the other stores on there. My buddy has been through some pretty crazy shit. http://jonlyman.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/how-i-fried-my-brain-after-taking-one-measly-hit-of-lsd-part-1-by-derek-becker/


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

you got a link man


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/bp9d5zp


----------

